# Took um 2 weeks



## BKConvict (Mar 30, 2008)

Got them about 2 weeks ago and my Cons have fry already!!! Shes looking right at them, just a mass in the corner of the fake log, I've seen a few swimming around.


----------



## conoholic (Nov 12, 2005)

nice


----------



## Big Vine (Feb 26, 2007)

Congratulations!
Took em' long enough, eh? 

BV


----------



## lil mama (Nov 24, 2007)

Wow that must be a record! :lol: Congrats on the new fry. :thumb:


----------



## BKConvict (Mar 30, 2008)

They came out today, too bad I really don't have anything to do with them, I could put them in a 5 gal. tank I have but then what?


----------

